# Pulled Raccoon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

New recipe for the ole Goob; Pulled Raccoon. Man, this is a good one! So good, I think you better be sittin' down when you read this post.

First parboil a dressed raccoon according to the instructions in this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=45423&start=10

Parboiled ****:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/Coonparboiled_a_sm.jpg

Start up the smoker and load up a pan with some fruitwood sawdust. While the smoker is warming up, partially shred the parboiled **** meat. Add your favorite rub. Place the meat it in one of those aluminum foil pans that have holes in the bottom:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/PulledCoon_smoked_c_sm.jpg

Fry some bacon or salt pork. Save the grease and set aside.

Cover the **** meat with aluminum foil and place in the bottom shelf of the smoker. Close the damper and apply heavy smoke for about 1 hour. Leave some holes unobstructed in each corner of the aluminum pan to let the smoke in:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/PulledCoon_smoked_b_sm.jpg

Remove the aluminum foil, add the bacon grease and some more rub. Stir the meat and then smoke for another 30 minutes:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/PulledCoon_smoked_a_sm.jpg

Remove the meat from the smoker and pull it, sprinkling on a little rub as you go. Use Grampa Tim's Racoon Rub if you have it.  Add a little bacon grease or spray on some Amesphos™ if the meat is on the dry side:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/SmokedPulledCoon_c_sm.jpg

Get out a here!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/SmokedPulledCoon_sandwich_a_sm.jpg


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a great way to smoke pulled meat. Usually a pork roast is covered with an oil-based or mustard-based spicey rub. The end product is tasty but not very smokey. Smoke can't penetrate animal fat, vegetable oil or wet mustard. So the roast only has a smoke flavor on the surface. The way this is done, smoking the meat in pieces in a pan, puts a lot of smoke down on the meat.

I really like the smokey flavor this has. I'm going to try pork, or maybe deer, this way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So I took my leftover pulled raccoon and BBQ'd raccoon to work. I had to work through lunch so the plant hands cooked and served it for everyone. Wow, they ate all the BBQ'd **** , but only about one-half of the pulled ****. I made name tags for the crock pots but they didn't use them, so no one knew what they were eating. 

When I came in to eat a lot of the hands said "Thanks, that was great. What was it?" or something like that. I told them "raccoon" and no one seemed to care.

Ah, people from Wyoming are kinda odd.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL this looks awesome!! Being from Louisiana I see nothing wrong with eating a ****, your processing method is good also. I'd never fool with that big fat **** though I like the little ones, big bucks are just not worth it!!

I think I'm going to start competing with you on "other animals" recipes!! I'm sure you'll win but it will be fun!!


----------

